# MogulProShop.com



## skidmarks (Apr 7, 2010)

Coming September 2010
www.MogulProShop.com
Stocking Hart,K2, Elan and Dynastar Mogul Skis
Full Tilt, Dalbello "Krypton", and Lange Boots
Custom Boot Fitting---Ski Tuning
Discounts for all USSA Competitors and Club Members





We'll be using the same formula as we do for Ski Racing! Great service, selection and rock bottom pricing.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 7, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> Coming September 2010
> www.MogulProShop.com
> Stocking Hart,K2, Elan and Dynastar Mogul Skis
> Full Tilt, Dalbello "Krypton", and Lange Boots
> ...



Fixed it for you


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Fixed it for you



Is AZ a club or a gang?


----------



## WJenness (Apr 7, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> Is AZ a club or a gang?



Summer time: Angry Mob

-w


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 7, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> Is AZ a club or a gang?



Internet forum I thought


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 7, 2010)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2010)

I had a great chat with skidmarks about this last week. It would be awesome to centralize all mogul specific skis, bindings, boots, and maybe even clothing!


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 7, 2010)

Greg said:


> I had a great chat with skidmarks about this last week. It would be awesome to centralize all mogul specific skis, bindings, boots, and maybe even clothing!



Working on private label AZ bump pants!!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> Working on private label AZ bump pants!!



-


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 7, 2010)

Cool idea!  However, not so good price on the F17s.

http://www.mogulskiing.net/hart_skis.html


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> Is AZ a club or a gang?



An addiction group?

Nice work!


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 7, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Cool idea!  However, not so good price on the F17s.
> 
> http://www.mogulskiing.net/hart_skis.html



That would be the FULL retail price or MSRP
We will guarantee the lowest price on all products!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 7, 2010)

.price war!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2010)

> Dynastar Twister Mogul Ski - *2011 Available soon!*



Sick.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> .price war!!!!!



Hart won't let them sell any cheaper than I have them priced at mogulskiing.net, so the best one could hope for is stalemate.

:wink:


----------



## jack97 (Apr 7, 2010)

start selling IDone ski. 

The fact that Hart had to make a classic model tells me they were never in touch with the bumper crowd. reminds me of coke classic.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 7, 2010)

jack97 said:


> start selling IDone ski.
> 
> The fact that Hart had to make a classic model tells me they were never in touch with the bumper crowd. reminds me of coke classic.



Wha? :???:

It's just a step below the world cup ski, which is geared at top level competitors...

It's not like they had to step back from something they were making to something they used to make... (like new coke vs. coke classic)

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 7, 2010)

your favorite bump ski sux


----------



## powhunter (Apr 7, 2010)

Saw a  dude on an older F17 yellow yesterday

steveo


----------



## jack97 (Apr 7, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Wha? :???:
> 
> It's just a step below the world cup ski, which is geared at top level competitors...
> 
> ...



think most competitors are skiing the hart classic, the tip is less than 100 mm. The other models have tips around 103. 

idone was used by Janne Lahtela. Its the ski currently used by Dale Begg Smith, Aiko Uemura and bunch of other skiers. They have several version which are stiffer and softer, the cracked edge version being the softer model. Then they have two more models for teens and young adult. From my pov, they seem to be in more touch with the freestyle mogul scene for alot longer than hart. Also the pricing seems decent. Word on the street is that the harts will crack, so laying down all that money doesn't seem that worthwhile nor using it in spring conditions. I was hitting so many bare spot these past couple of weeks, scrapping dirt doesn't bother me but I was scrapping boulders as well. :-(


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 7, 2010)

never heard of the ID One brand.  interesting


----------



## jack97 (Apr 7, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Saw a  dude on an older F17 yellow yesterday
> 
> steveo



Yeah, that prolly had the classic dimensions, when hart introduced the H17 a couple of years ago the made the tips wider, then they had to introduce the classic model.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 7, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> never heard of the ID One brand.  interesting



here's the web page  

http://idoneski.ca/index.html

I like the graphics and the pics of Aiko.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 7, 2010)

I think I'd dig something like the FR-X to replace my Bandit BXs when those get beat.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 7, 2010)

Good positive stoke in this thread :beer:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 7, 2010)

jack97 said:


> start selling IDone ski.
> 
> The fact that Hart had to make a classic model tells me they were never in touch with the bumper crowd. reminds me of coke classic.


I think that tells you that in order to sponsor all the guys they wanted to sponsor (i.e., the entire Men's US Ski team,) there needed to be a range of skis. The new Volkl has similar dimensions to the Hart Classic, and there seems to be a similar split amongst Volkl skiers going with the old dimensions and new dimensions.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 7, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Saw a  dude on an older F17 yellow yesterday
> 
> steveo


Older guy, handlebar mustache?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 7, 2010)

The Hart F17 Classic is the one that has the wider shovel and more sidecut.  The F17 World Cup is the narrower profile... same basic sidecut as the twister, but stiffer.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 7, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Older guy, handlebar mustache?



Yea think his name is Dean


----------



## 180 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm on the Hart Classic, Candyman is on the IDone, he ;loves them.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 7, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I think that tells you that in order to sponsor all the guys they wanted to sponsor (i.e., the entire Men's US Ski team,) there needed to be a range of skis. The new Volkl has similar dimensions to the Hart Classic, and there seems to be a similar split amongst Volkl skiers going with the old dimensions and new dimensions.



Could be.  Still, Hart's MSRP still looks out of my price range and I hate the idea of a 1K bump ski, MSRP that is. Doesn't seem right, just last sat, I was over at Sunapee for spring skiing, saw quite a few out beat up cabrawler and rossi moguls (w/ james bond girl). Bump skis are made to get beaten up and would hate if other vendors use Hart as tier pricing to justified a higher cost.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 7, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> your favorite bump ski sux



:lol:


----------



## Philpug (Apr 7, 2010)

The Hart Classic is the one that got the Bronze in Vancouver. The F17WC missed the podiums.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 8, 2010)

Philpug said:


> The Hart Classic is the one that got the Bronze in Vancouver. The F17WC missed the podiums.



Bryon Wilson got the bronze because he has sick air.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 8, 2010)

jack97 said:


> Bryon Wilson got the bronze because he has sick air.



I never said he won because of the ski. Patrick DNF's and I forget what Nate and Michael did (all on <coincidently> on the F17WC) didn't make the podiums. Both skis are arguably the best built mogul skis out there.


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 8, 2010)

*2011 K2 244 "Mamba" Sneak Peak*

Very cool retro graphics! Spy pictures from Factory





We'll have the skis this summer.
www.MogulProShop.com


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2010)

indeed, very cool.  Makes the twister look modern

Rossi should follow suit and bring back the 4M


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 8, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> indeed, very cool.  Makes the twister look modern
> 
> Rossi should follow suit and bring back the 4M



Or better yet the Smash!!


----------



## powbmps (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you know what lengths they will be available in?  Hopefully longer than that 173 :razz:.



skidmarks said:


> Very cool retro graphics! Spy pictures from Factory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jack97 (Apr 8, 2010)

Philpug said:


> I never said he won because of the ski. Patrick DNF's and I forget what Nate and Michael did (all on <coincidently> on the F17WC) didn't make the podiums. Both skis are arguably the best built mogul skis out there.



You initially gave credit to the ski and omitted the skier which imo had more to do with winning the bronze. Don't get me wrong, sponsorship for training and proper equipment is huge but I think he could have been gotten that from other agressive companies as well. Perhaps Hart is the only game in town which doesn't speak well the freestyle scene in USA. 

To answer the rest, Nate DNF as well and Micheal Moorse finished 15th. A guy over at ms.net broke his Hart F17 on his first day at Bumpalooza. Rumors as spreading that a freestyle team at upper state NY has broken plenty of Harts, just not sure if its the classic, WC or the softer version for younger skiers. Time will tell if the ski can take the abuse. I'm sure if it can take Mondeo's beating for a full season, it means its a durable ski. :wink:


----------



## jack97 (Apr 8, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Do you know what lengths they will be available in?  Hopefully longer than that 173 :razz:.



dude.... you noticed the tips, its 97mm instead of this years 92 mm. That makes the  dimensions closer to the twisters. :-o

As you said in the past, everything points back to the twister..... its a great ski.


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 8, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Do you know what lengths they will be available in?  Hopefully longer than that 173 :razz:.



153, 163, and 173. I agree the 173 isn't that large especially as the largest size. I should be big enough however for most.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 8, 2010)

jack97 said:


> As you said in the past, everything points back to the twister..... its a great ski.


I hate the Twister. I'd go for the K2 or Hart any day of the week over it. More to do with flex than shape, though. Shape I don't notice as much.

Or more succinctly,:


deadheadskier said:


> your favorite bump ski sux


----------



## jack97 (Apr 8, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I hate the Twister. I'd go for the K2 or Hart any day of the week over it. More to do with flex than shape, though. Shape I don't notice as much.
> 
> Or more succinctly,:



lol... , ok, all kidding aside. what do you like about the flex on the K2 and Harts? I think thats another important factor.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2010)

I've only owned two bump skis in my life.

Rossignol 4Ms and Salomon Force9 3S.   I'd be interested in checking out some of the new stuff, but the lack of versatility would make it hard for me to consider buying a bump board.  

I LOVE my Rossi BX in the bumps and they're quite fun getting to and from the bump trail as well.  

176cm  109-70-99.  Anything on the market similar to those dimensions?


----------



## powhunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Shannon from Sundown still rocks the Force 9s


----------



## jack97 (Apr 8, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> 176cm  109-70-99.  Anything on the market similar to those dimensions?



http://www.fatypus.com/home/b-nasty.php


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Shannon from Sundown still rocks the Force 9s



those things must be total noodles.  I skied em' for two seasons.  For the first 25 days they were fantastic, then the foam core broke down and they were garbage.  Tips delaminated real easy too.  I bought one pair and ended up going through 4 total in two years.  Salomon was real generous with their warranty back in those days.  Probably because they had only been making skis for a few years at that time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2010)

jack97 said:


> http://www.fatypus.com/home/b-nasty.php



might be up my alley, though I don't see myself needing to replace the BX for probably 4 years.  Only use them about 12 days a season.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 8, 2010)

It's all about economics.  I'd be a Hart or IDOne fanboy if I could pick up a pair for $325.  Until that day I'm on the Twister bandwagon ;-).


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 8, 2010)

powbmps said:


> It's all about economics.  I'd be a Hart or IDOne fanboy if I could pick up a pair for $325.  Until that day I'm on the Twister bandwagon ;-).



There is a guy online selling the IDOnes In the mid $400 range. I almost bough a pair this winter.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 8, 2010)

jack97 said:


> lol... , ok, all kidding aside. what do you like about the flex on the K2 and Harts? I think thats another important factor.


They're stiffer, especially in the tails. They let me know when I'm skiing well, and when I'm skiing like crap. And when I'm skiing well, they _really_ work. The Twisters are a much more laid back ski. Don't really care how you're skiing them.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2010)

mondeo said:


> The Twisters are a much more laid back ski. Don't really care how you're skiing them.



Which is perfect for me.... :lol:


----------



## jack97 (Apr 9, 2010)

powbmps said:


> It's all about economics.  I'd be a Hart or IDOne fanboy if I could pick up a pair for $325.  Until that day I'm on the Twister bandwagon ;-).





MR. evil said:


> There is a guy online selling the IDOnes In the mid $400 range. I almost bough a pair this winter.



I was tempted also. Add shipping to those IDOnes, then the cost goes upper to high 400. Still to steep for something you can't demo. 

I want one tho because Aiko skis them.... she's asian and she's hot. ;-)


----------



## Philpug (Apr 9, 2010)

jack97 said:


> You initially gave credit to the ski and omitted the skier which imo had more to do with winning the bronze. Don't get me wrong, sponsorship for training and proper equipment is huge but I think he could have been gotten that from other agressive companies as well. Perhaps Hart is the only game in town which doesn't speak well the freestyle scene in USA.
> 
> To answer the rest, Nate DNF as well and Micheal Moorse finished 15th. A guy over at ms.net broke his Hart F17 on his first day at Bumpalooza. Rumors as spreading that a freestyle team at upper state NY has broken plenty of Harts, just not sure if its the classic, WC or the softer version for younger skiers. Time will tell if the ski can take the abuse. I'm sure if it can take Mondeo's beating for a full season, it means its a durable ski. :wink:



I will say the kids ski isn't worthy of the name and should be avoided. When I was with Hart,  in the first year of testing there was zero breakage if F17's. The Classic F17 from 175cm and up is GS ski with mogul graphics, the shorter F17's are a different ski which some will say has too much shape for a mogul ski, the F17WC is a true mogul ski, designed by Patrick Deneen. I was with Patrick when he (and Brian Wilson) were testing the prototypes.


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 10, 2010)

Philpug said:


> I will say the kids ski isn't worthy of the name and should be avoided. When I was with Hart,  in the first year of testing there was zero breakage if F17's. The Classic F17 from 175cm and up is GS ski with mogul graphics, the shorter F17's are a different ski which some will say has too much shape for a mogul ski, the F17WC is a true mogul ski, designed by Patrick Deneen. I was with Patrick when he (and Brian Wilson) were testing the prototypes.



They have a new kids ski for next season F-17 Rocket 139,149, and 155 (wood core) that should be a lot more sturdy.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 10, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> They have a new kids ski for next season F-17 Rocket 139,149, and 155 (wood core) that should be a lot more sturdy.



Good. The last one wasn't a serious ski.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 10, 2010)

hmm..... Hart Fusion won the men's gold and the women's silver. I want a pair.








So why are the Canadians; Heil, Roussea and Bilodeau sporting the Hart Fusion, eh?

Does Hart have a seperate company north of the border and do they carry their own line? 
Hart USA link only carrys the classic and wc.


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 10, 2010)

*Hart Fusion Eh??*



jack97 said:


> hmm..... Hart Fusion won the men's gold and the women's silver. I want a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great question, I'll have to find out what the deal is??


----------



## severine (Apr 10, 2010)

I tried to find an answer to that during the Olympics and didn't get anyway... mainly because I wondered about those retro-looking Harts that the winning skier was using and why I hadn't heard about them before. It was a dead-end search for me though. Hopefully someone in the know has more info because I'm curious about that, too.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 10, 2010)

"Hart" with a capital "H" is a Japanese company.  "hart" with a lower case "h" is "Hart Skis USA."  The "Hart Fusion" is the Japanese ski.  It's an excellent ski, but that "Hart" isn't the same as our "hart."  They have some sort of agreement with regards to where they market and sell, hence why we can't find any info in the states about the Japanese Hart.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 10, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> "Hart" with a capital "H" is a Japanese company.  "hart" with a lower case "h" is "Hart Skis USA."  The "Hart Fusion" is the Japanese ski.  It's an excellent ski, but that "Hart" isn't the same as our "hart."  They have some sort of agreement with regards to where they market and sell, hence why we can't find any info in the states about the Japanese Hart.



That explains it. For the longest time I was wondering whether Mikko Ronkainen and Jen Heil had a special topsheet from hart USA. Wait....  that means the Hart Fusion won the men's silver and women's gold in Torrino 06. Reverse of what happen in Vancuver 10; men's gold and women's silver. Must be a great ski to win all those medals :-o


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 12, 2010)

*Turning Japanese!*

The Japanese "Harts" are made in China and sold mainly in Japan.
The "hart" USA skis we're selling are from an American Company www.hartskis.com 
The F17 World Cup and Classic skis are handmade in Italy. They are working on having some new models made on Vashon Island Washington.


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 13, 2010)

*Twister Action Pics wanted!! Greg???*

We'll be carrying the Famous Dynastar Twister again for the 2011 season. We stocked them in the spring of '09 and they were a big hit. I'm looking for some local twister action photos. Perhaps shot on Gunny!
What do you guys got?

Thanks


----------



## frankm938 (Apr 13, 2010)

ive been on a new twister every year since they had the blue top sheet with the tornado on it.  id like to try a different bump ski but dont want to spend the money on a ski only to have liked the twister more.                                                                                                   do you plan on doing any demos of the bump skis you are carrying?


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 13, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> ive been on a new twister every year since they had the blue top sheet with the tornado on it.  id like to try a different bump ski but dont want to spend the money on a ski only to have liked the twister more.                                                                                                   do you plan on doing any demos of the bump skis you are carrying?



We plan on doing a few demos at Sundown next season. We did an informal one with Hart this season that gave us some good feedback.


----------



## frankm938 (Apr 13, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> We plan on doing a few demos at Sundown next season. We did an informal one with Hart this season that gave us some good feedback.



cool, id like to try a few different skis before i buy this year.  hopefully they get  a trail seeded early in the season


----------



## jack97 (Apr 13, 2010)

*What about Bindings ?*

Just a heads up... been hearing some goods things about the Salomon Z TI series bindings. Couple of the guys at ms.net likes them, no pre-release yet and they are really light.  I can feel a difference between them against the looks/rossi pivot/axail , the FKS series and the Marker jesters. The later being marketed as a light binding also. After felling how light they were and I almost bought it on the spot but thought better of it...my domestic tranquility index indicator has been on the negative side lately :???:

Just sayin cuz this might be the next hot item and prolly will be mandatory CLITs equipment like the twisters, dalbellos, bandanas and puffer snow pants.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2010)

jack97 said:


> Just sayin cuz this might be the next hot item and prolly will be mandatory CLITs equipment like the twisters, dalbellos, bandanas and puffer snow pants.



i could have a boat load of fun here but i'll just let this hang for a while......


----------



## skidmarks (Jun 6, 2010)

*Fistfull of Moguls*

Bump skiing on a hot July day on Blackcomb Glacier!! Great Stuff
www.MogulProShop.com coming September 2010


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 6, 2010)

So Skid. What's the deal on the Full Tilts? All sold out. Are you going to get any for the 2011 season?


----------



## skidmarks (Jun 6, 2010)

*Full Tilt*

They should show up in early August


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 6, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> They should show up in early August



As will I then!


----------



## bobbutts (Jun 7, 2010)

spam


----------



## skidmarks (Jun 7, 2010)

bobbutts said:


> spam



Like in a can?


----------



## bobbutts (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah I'm selling, $1.59 per can, genuine spam
http://buyspamonline.org.co.uk.net


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2010)

bobbutts said:


> spam



Disagreed. Policies: http://forums.alpinezone.com/announcement.php?f=15



> *Advertisements/Promotions:* _Historically, messages containing links to products or relevant Websites have been allowed_. Provided the link is in direct response to a message requesting such information, *or is on topic and considered valuable enough that it warrants its own thread, these types of links will continue to be allowed*. However, links posted by a non-contributing member (e.g. a member posting a product link as their first and only post) may be deleted. The administrator and moderators reserve the right to edit or delete any topic containing an advertisement/promotion at any time. *The best approach is to become a contributing member to build some credibility before promoting anything*.



There is absolutely no doubt that skidmarks is a contributing member. He's posted several videos, has been involved with gear discussions, etc. Suburban has even offered special deals to AZers. I think tossing out the "spam" card in some instances is rather short-sighted.


----------



## jarrodski (Jun 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> Disagreed. Policies: http://forums.alpinezone.com/announcement.php?f=15
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no doubt that skidmarks is a contributing member. He's posted several videos, has been involved with gear discussions, etc. Suburban has even offered special deals to AZers. I think tossing out the "spam" card in some instances is rather short-sighted.



unless there's pineapple involved, then its making something out of ... spam...


----------



## bobbutts (Jun 10, 2010)

It's an unsolicited advertisement in it's on thread in the wrong forum (shouldn't this be gear?) with nothing but a link to a store and marketing text.  Call it what you will.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2010)

bobbutts said:


> It's an unsolicited advertisement in it's on thread in the wrong forum (shouldn't this be gear?) with nothing but a link to a store and marketing text.  Call it what you will.



I think you think too much.


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 10, 2010)

I think its awesome!


----------



## bobbutts (Jun 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> I think you think too much.



I also think it's cool that it's relaxed here and contributors have some leeway and there are either 0 or virtually 0 advertisements to get in the way of the forum experience

mostly just bored and


----------



## skidmarks (Jun 15, 2010)

bobbutts said:


> It's an unsolicited advertisement in it's on thread in the wrong forum (shouldn't this be gear?) with nothing but a link to a store and marketing text.  Call it what you will.



Did you watch the video clip?? If you like mogul skiing I think you'd find it amazing. 
Fistfull of Moguls by Greg Stump
http://www.gregstumpproductions.com/FistfulOfMoguls.php


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 15, 2010)

I love the Plake quotes from that movie..  "For $650  you can go out and buy a pair of tongue depressers"


----------



## skidmarks (Jun 15, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> I love the Plake quotes from that movie..  "For $650  you can go out and buy a pair of tongue depressers"



Plake also laments that nowadays you have wide skis so everyone can ski the Pow!


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 16, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> Plake also laments that nowadays you have wide skis so everyone can ski the Pow!



thats what he's referring to when he says "tongue depressers"


----------



## skidmarks (Jun 16, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> thats what he's referring to when he says "tongue depressers"



Plake is a funny guy! The soul of skiing.


----------



## skidmarks (Jun 16, 2010)

bobbutts said:


> mostly just bored and



If you're bored watch the movie!


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 3, 2010)

*Mogul Ski Shapes*







Twister 98-66-85
Bloodlines 90-64-80
F-17 Classic 103-66-89 (175)
F-17 WC 99-66-87 
Mamba 97-66-82

Wow! The Bloodlines have a very narrow shovel they must be damm quick


----------



## powbmps (Sep 3, 2010)

Those Bloodlines are narrow all the way.  Are they 181 cm?


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 3, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Those Bloodlines are narrow all the way.  Are they 181 cm?



Yes they are that narrow even in a 181

"Created not by Anger by Fury" Glen Plake


----------



## Philpug (Sep 5, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> Yes they are that narrow even in a 181
> 
> "Created not by Anger by Fury" Glen Plake



It is amazing how many I saw that were mounted up with Jesters.


----------



## powbmps (Sep 5, 2010)

Philpug said:


> It is amazing how many I saw that were mounted up with Jesters.



My buddy has Jesters on his Rebellions.  It looks rediculous, but they seem to work okay.  Are they light compared to other bindings?


----------



## jack97 (Sep 5, 2010)

powbmps said:


> My buddy has Jesters on his Rebellions.  It looks rediculous, but they seem to work okay.  Are they light compared to other bindings?




Jester are lighter than the PX and the FKS series; I can feel the the difference in weight while holding them with my hands. Jester and sally Z12/Z14 are the lightest bindings I know of. Between the two, I couldn't tell the difference. Not sure about the jester but the peeps at bmm' site think highly of the sally z12/14 bindings.


----------



## gymnast46 (Sep 9, 2010)

Some lucky bump skier in our Nation's Capital got the first pair of Twisters from MogulProShop.com.  They went out the door today!


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2010)

gymnast46 said:


> Some lucky bump skier in our Nation's Capital got the first pair of Twisters from MogulProShop.com.  They went out the door today!



Cool. Looks like a slightly different graphic.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 1, 2010)

*K2 244's are in and out!*

Build it and they will come!! The long awaited K2 244 Mids are in!! Now we're just waiting for Harts F-17 Rockets and we'll be fully stocked!!


----------



## jarrodski (Nov 1, 2010)

ooooohhh


----------



## mondeo (Nov 1, 2010)

If only the K2s came in a decent length and strength...

Other than that, I did like my Cabrawlers.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 2, 2010)

mondeo said:


> If only the K2s came in a decent length and strength...
> 
> Other than that, I did like my Cabrawlers.



They come in 163 and 173. We had the 173 long enough to take a picture.


----------

